

Kinder Surprise Germany now has chocolate eggs just for girls - Tichy
http://www.kinderueberraschung.de/winx/maedchen_ei/maedchen_ei.html

======
Tichy
Just found this "amusing" in the light of getting more girls to become
engineers. The current "normal" eggs have "Twistheads crazy connection" as the
special, whereas the girl edition comes with fairies.

